# On the road in St. Clair county??



## ahoude23 (Aug 18, 2008)

I haven't been able to find info on riding on the road in St. Clair county. Did the bill pass and are the roads open? 

Andy


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

ahoude23 said:


> I haven't been able to find info on riding on the road in St. Clair county. Did the bill pass and are the roads open?
> 
> Andy



Bill has not yet been considered (mid-July). If it does pass the state legislature and is signed by the governor, it will give counties the OPTION to open roads. 

You've got a bit of a wait yet.

Steve


----------



## ahoude23 (Aug 18, 2008)

lets hope it passes. I was in Claire and Roscommon county this spring. Saw tons of ATV's on the road. Would be nice at home too.


----------

